# Beethoven's Violin Concerto



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sure this has happened to most people:

Sometimes the performance by which one first becomes acquainted with a work turns out to be fully satisfying, and after comparing with others, justifies its being among your highest choices and your "go to" performance. For example, for me, Klemperer's "Das Lied . . ." and Missa Solemnis were such introductions.

But, peculiarly, my introduction to Beethoven's violin concerto, a budget EMI reissue of an early '50s Menuhin/Furtwangler/Philharmonia recording (purchased in college, ca.1970) proved so satisfying upon repeated listenings that I have neither sought out nor really listened to the few other performances that have happened my way since. 

Thus I am woefully ignorant of possible other interpretations. Am I being stupid? Am I missing something important? Or do I just have remarkable taste?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have this recording. I wouldn’t say you’re woefully ignorant but I would say there are other ways of doing it which you might want to explore


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Believe it or not, even as a Furtwangler enthusiast, I have never been terribly impressed with this recording. I just think other violinists have done a better job. In fact, I prefer Erich Rohn's wartime version among those with Furtwangler conducting.

For modern sound, I always recommend Perlman/Giulini (EMI/Warner).

If you can handle older sound, these are some authoritative renditions:

Fritz Kreisler/Leo Blech (Naxos, Biddulph, Music & Arts, Pearl)

Bronislaw Huberman/George Szell (EMI/Warner, APR, Naxos)

Adolf Busch/Friz Busch (live) (Music & Arts)

The EMI/Warner Huberman includes his fantastic Kreutzer sonata with Friedman:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

And as this thread goes on you will get lots of conflicting recommendations and none of us, convinced though we are that we are recommending the best, will know all of them. It is quite some time since I became fixated on a single recording of a major work: these days if I love the work I always want to hear other insights into what it has to offer. Menuhin was, I think a special violinist in his younger days and the record you mention is a strong one. But you could try Patricia Kopatchinskaja with Herreweghe and/or Faust with Abbado. Both are exceptionally fine. And don't forget Grumiaux....


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My first Beethoven violin concerto recording was Heifetz with Toscanini - talk about an impressive imprint. I think you're right: the first version you get to know makes such a strong impression that going on to others is a challenge. But I did move on, and some of the others I've collected and really enjoy:

1. Heifetz with Munch/Boston on RCA. The SACD version is amazing.
2. Franciscatti with Bruno Walter. No one plays like that anymore. Beautifully done.
3. Kremer with Harnoncourt on Teldec. Excellent modern version. Some dubious interpretive points, but overall excellent. Avoid the Kremer/Marriner at all costs. The Schnittke cadenzas are gawdawful.
4. The version made by Pletnev for clarinet! It's brilliant. Michael Collins with Pletnev conducting.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

That Huberman/Szell is really special, one of those old recordings that is simply a must-hear for all those interested in the art of interpretation. Its magical qualities are such that I can’t really put it into words. Just listen! Otherwise I like Oistrakh/Cluytens, Perlman/Giulini, Kopatchinskaja/Herreweghe (another special one) and (with some reservations) Schneiderhan/Jochum in one of the few 19th century violin concerti that I love.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

My first version was Heifetz / Munch. Wonderful fiddling.
Since then I have acquired quite a few.

This one is fun


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I have the Bernstein/Stern recording.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Some excellent ones already mentioned - I would add -
Heifetz/Rodzinski/NYPO
Francescatti/Walter/ColSO
Szigeti/Walter/NYPO


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

Tezlaff made a smoking-hot recording recently with Ticciati.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

UniversalTuringMachine said:


> Tezlaff made a smoking-hot recording recently with Ticciati.


His earlier recording with Zinman was excellent, too.

Even more than with the Brahms concerto, there are too many for me to choose favorites - I tend to favor the one that I listened to most recently. Most of my favorites, both historic and modern, have already been mentioned, but here are a few perhaps lesser-known ones worth seeking out:

Chung/Kondrashin
Chung/Tennstedt
Suk/Boult
Menuhin/Klemperer
Milstein/Steinberg

And for HIP:

Zehetmair/Brüggen
Beths/Weil

I'm not particularly fond of Perlman/Giulini (too slow) or Heifetz' stereo version (too fast), although I can't deny that they're very well played.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

MarkW said:


> ...Or do I just have remarkable taste?


Of course you have remarkable taste. You're a member of the Forum at Talk Classical.

Still, consider that if you attend symphony concerts regularly, you're likely to run into a Beethoven Concerto every so often. And you may encounter interesting things. I had opportunity to hear Christian Tetzlaff with Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony a few years back in a performance of the Beethoven Concerto, and I was quite pleased to experience a performance not yet available to hear on disc. So it was refreshing. A very good interpretation, fine playing from soloist and orchestra, and a surprisingly new sounding candenza (with timpani!) which program notes informed had been transcribed by the violinist himself based on Beethoven's own transcription of the work for piano.

Here's an article on the concert: https://blogs.pittsburghsymphony.or...certo-with-the-pittsburgh-symphony-orchestra/

I recall being so impressed by Tetzlaff's playing that I ordered several Tetzlaff discs to hear more of the musician. I wasn't disappointed.

In other words, there's nothing wrong with exploring. There are certainly a lot of Beethoven Concerto recordings available to hear, and if one loves the work I can see no valid argument for not wanting to experience it in various interpretations. Some of those interpretations may prove less pleasing than do others, but then again some will prove quite inspiring, uplifting, mesmerizing, whatever adjective does "great" for you. (Sort of like vacations: not every one is memorable, but you appreciate others because you have the lesser ones to compare to.)

Suggestion: try some of the recommendations given in this thread thus far. You just may discover a new musical friend.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

If you don't like other interpretations so much, that's fine. Why force yourself? Music is for pleasure and you have to enjoy it your way. But..., this is exactly the opposite of my approach. I have a lot of recordings of this concert and I enjoy the fact that they are different. Especially for violinists, the differences in sound, approach, interpretation are significant and I love that. Well what? The world is colorful...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My first was Francescatti/Walter, but it was my second, David Oistrakh/Andre Cluytens, that has entranced me and topped all others. Oistrakh plays with great purity, and I love the Kreisler cadenzas.
The one I cannot take is Kavakos


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Its like having a favorite meal. You try other things but always go back to what you like.

For me personally, I tend to have a favorite studio recording and a favorite live recording of most works. Usually, they aren't by the same artists. For the Beethoven VC though, it's HH all the way for me in both:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks, guys. As I have the opportunity this old geezer will explore and see what alternative approaches turn up.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Perlman/Giulini!


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you, Heck, for ALL 3 recommendations! As for the (extraordinary) Szigeti, there WAS an older (maybe "better") recording with Joseph S., and Walter, with the British Symphony Orch., from a reissue of the 1970 vintage (once-available on EMI (from 1932 discs), which even included Szigeti in Berlioz's Op. 8 - "Reverie and Caprice". I don't think Szigeti has-EVER been surpassed (even by Heifetz, Hubermann, et. al.), nor will he ever be.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Mark W - "old geezer" - Haha, aren't we ALL? ... except in spirit, in what matters, eh? Hope you find the best, in your quest.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Here is a modern stereo version often overlooked. Very warmly poetic.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

No mentions for Menhuin's recording with Klemperer? It's on the slow side but still quite good and in stereo sound unlike his earlier recording.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

BachIsBest said:


> No mentions for Menhuin's recording with Klemperer? It's on the slow side but still quite good and in stereo sound unlike his earlier recording.


See post #11......


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Here is a modern stereo version often overlooked. Very warmly poetic.


Just as a side note: Krebbers happened to be one of the violin teachers of the oft dismissed and and despised Andre Rieu.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm really surprised that no-one has picked me up on the Faust and the Kopatchinskaja recordings. Both are stunningly good and very widely admired (in a very crowded field). Are participants in this thread really not aware of either of them ... or is it that they fail to satisfy others?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm really surprised that no-one has picked me up on the Faust and the Kopatchinskaja recordings. Both are stunningly good and very widely admired (in a very crowded field). Are participants in this thread really not aware of either of them ... or is it that they fail to satisfy others?


See post 7 please!

I have the Faust. Very well played.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm really surprised that no-one has picked me up on the Faust and the Kopatchinskaja recordings. Both are stunningly good and very widely admired (in a very crowded field). Are participants in this thread really not aware of either of them ... or is it that they fail to satisfy others?


I didn't feel it necessary to recommend recordings that had already been mentioned.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

wkasimer said:


> See post #11......


Ah, well, reading comprehension is challenging.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Here is a modern stereo version often overlooked. Very warmly poetic.


I chuckled a little at the description 'modern' for a recording almost fifty years old  - but I do understand the distinction between 'modern' stereo and historic mono recordings. I just wonder where the line for modern is now reasonably drawn - and to qualify my comment I am in the over 60 age group so I am not looking at this as a youngster.

The two recordings I most frequently play these days are from Kopatchinskaja & Batiashvili, but there are very many others that are of an excellent standard.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Here is a modern stereo version often overlooked. Very warmly poetic.


Nice one, though I prefer Szeryng/Haitink with the same orchestra.









His renditions with Jacques Thibaud or Hans-Schmidt Isserstedt/LSO are worth mentioning too:

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Disagree. Szeryng is a fine player but his tone gets a trifle wiry for my taste at times. Krebbers has no such problem and, in its unassuming way, his is one of the most outstanding versions I've heard.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Disagree. Szeryng is a fine player but his tone gets a trifle wiry for my taste at times. Krebbers has no such problem and, in its unassuming way, his is one of the most outstanding versions I've heard.


I do see your point. They don't seem incompatible to me. Personally, I don't think one version of this excellent work embodies all its possible nuances. It really depends on my mood as well. Sometimes what I call 'poetic' sounds boring and what I regarded as 'passionate' or 'exciting' turns hair-raisingly annoying. That's why I've got many versions, even though I must admit that I firstly introduced to Beethoven's violin concerto via Menuhin/Furtwängler. It still has a place in my heart due to pure sentimental reasons -and yes, she was very beautiful and I was very young .

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Thoughts on Milstein/Steinberg/Pittsburgh? I received it by accident.










Sounds pretty good to me. I have not heard the Brahms yet.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

What a happy accident! I haven't heard his Brahms, so I can't tell, but I've got that Beethoven album on vinyl and have enjoyed it a lot back in the past. Milstein's always worth a spin no matter what he plays. The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra/Steinberg gets job done nicely. No Berliner Philarmoniker though. Very well-recorded too. 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

vincula said:


> I do see your point. They don't seem incompatible to me. Personally, I don't think one version of this excellent work embodies all its possible nuances. It really depends on my mood as well. Sometimes what I call 'poetic' sounds boring and what I regarded as 'passionate' or 'exciting' turns hair-raisingly annoying. That's why I've got many versions, even though I must admit that I firstly introduced to Beethoven's violin concerto via Menuhin/Furtwängler. It still has a place in my heart due to pure sentimental reasons -and yes, she was very beautiful and I was very young .
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Hence the username? 

Nice post.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Thoughts on Milstein/Steinberg/Pittsburgh? I received it by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite Milstein discs. I have a slight preference for the Brahms with Fistoulari, but this one is superb, too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the Krebbers recommendation. I killed several birds with one stone and ordered this edition.


----------



## tomgrosse (5 mo ago)

Beethoven's violin concerto is one of my favourite classical music pieces and I have listened to a lot of different excellent recordings many of them mentioned here in this thread. But at the end, I often come back to this recording:










BEETHOVEN, MOZART Violin Concertos / Schneiderhan

The playing is technically flawlessly with tremendous depth while conveying a sense of divinity that is unmatched in my view.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

I have 14 recordings on vinyl alone. But still not a favourite. I can't even remember what my first recording was.

One recording that made an impression was Kreisler's first recording. Listened open-mouthed (while I already knew a lot of recordings). Never heard a recording in which the soloist sounds so relaxed and charming. I think it's the best violin performance but antique recording and mediocre orchestra. Other recordings that I liked are Grumiaux, Szeryng, Krebbers. The Perlman/Giulini recording is generally recommended.

Last year I bought the Karajan/Mutter recording on vinyl. That surprised me positively. A warm, friendly performance. For this moment it is my choice.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

^
Kreisler/Blech is the most beautiful version I know, despite the old sound


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

tomgrosse said:


> Beethoven's violin concerto is one of my favourite classical music pieces and I have listened to a lot of different excellent recordings many of them mentioned here in this thread. But at the end, I often come back to this recording:
> 
> View attachment 172189
> 
> ...


It's a great performance indeed! Coincidentally, I came across a review of this performance yesterday in the magazine Luister from 1962 (Luister is the Dutch equivalent of Gramophone). Here a Google Translation:

_BEETHOVEN: Violin Concerto in D major, op. 61. Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) with Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Eugen Jochum. SDGG SLPM 138999 (30 cm) - ƒ 26,-. General impression: **** **

Please note, this is not the stereo edition of LPM 18099 under Paul van Kempen that has been out of circulation for quite some time, but a brand new registration that is one of the most beautiful stereo recordings I have ever listened to. The deep-warm orchestral sound has such a completely natural relationship with the solo violin that you almost forget that this is a preserved performance. It goes without saying that the executors do not cooperate at all to create this impression, because Schneiderhan joins the ranks of particularly beautiful renditions here. Striking first of all because of an extremely cultivated tone, crystal clear and full of tender sensitivity. His legati has an enviable suppleness, the staccati are barely effected. Averse to virtuoso at pleasure, this fine and detailed playing exudes a poetic tranquility underlined by sedate tempi, which lend a classic allure in particular to the very broad-based Larghetto. The Schneiderhan-Jochum combination is very successful. With his inspired accompaniment he compact with the conductor Walter (with Francescatti on CBS) with the beautiful expression and the balanced, rounded tones. As in the CBS performance, the conductor pays more attention to the dynamic signs than the soloist. An interesting special feature of this record is the cadence. In general, as on most recordings (which you hear from Kreisler. Like Beethoven in most of his Piano Concertos, he also omitted to write cadences in the Violin Concerto. At the request of a publisher, he made a piano transcription of the violin concerto, which has become known as the Sixth Piano Concerto (recently re-released on Harmonia Mundi). For this work, however, he did write cadenzas and their contents inspired Schneiderhan to arrange them again for violin. How he came to this is described in a description of his hand on the cover. Innovation? Definitely not. Schneiderhan is by no means the first to engage in this experiment and, moreover, he is too conscientious a musician to indulge in eccentricities. C.M_


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

^^^ It is a remarkable performance available on YouTube. The stereo recording is amazing for a 1959 recording. The unusual and long cadenza exhibiting some Paganini-level violin playing is at 19:20. How I love this concerto!


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

May be you should give this a try


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Recently bought for a euro in a thrift store but have not listened to it yet.


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

DaveM said:


> ^^^ It is a remarkable performance available on YouTube. The stereo recording is amazing for a 1959 recording. The unusual and long cadenza exhibiting some Paganini-level violin playing is at 19:20. How I love this concerto!


Yes, it's great. Also - his record with Furtwangler too.


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

Some more outstanding records


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

A few months ago I bought this 1983 one Euro CD at a thrift store. Beethovens violin concerto with Kyung-Wha Chung under Kirill Kondrashin. After a few minutes of listening, this recording started to fascinate me. There is a great calm and serenity in this performance. It's very introspective. Last night I listened to the first two parts and had the same experience. No rush, no stress, no virtuoso hassle, no ego - just music.

Google tells me that there are only two types of reviews about this recording. Negative reviews or very positive reviews. I clearly belong to the latter group. I would say: listen to this recording at a quiet moment and let yourself be carried away. I'm curious about your opinion.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Here is a modern stereo version often overlooked. Very warmly poetic.



My first one on record that is.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

You also like Chung. Because in December 2019 you wrote:



> Beethoven - Violin Concerto
> Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirill Kondrashin
> Ridiculous short CD but outstanding good.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Montarsolo said:


> You also like Chung. Because in December 2019 you wrote:


I only said , it was my first on LP. nothing about the best. 😇


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Remarkable taste? Not to dismiss that or anything else said here but what you are descrbing is imprinting -- a recording heard before any other than made such a remarkable change in your brain no other can equal it. I too have those from my earliest days listening and collecting.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

The recording you grow up with is often your reference point indeed. But in this case it's about Krebbers. His Beethoven and Brahms are a point of reference.

Fun fact: on the back of the Decca CD with Chung they let Beethoven die 10 years too late.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Montarsolo said:


> The recording you grow up with is often your reference point indeed. But in this case it's about Krebbers. His Beethoven and Brahms are a point of reference.
> 
> Fun fact: on the back of the Decca CD with Chung they let Beethoven die 10 years too late.
> 
> View attachment 176796


Another big outlay mistake Decca made, For last song by Jessye Norman they sold thousands with the orcestra name spelled wrong. Leizpig in stead of Leipzig.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Haha, I have that recording. Didn't know and I didn't notice it either. 

De Decca ontwerper komt vast uit Weeps.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Some overlooked recordings that are definitely worth listening to: Zender/Szeryng, Gielen/Tetzlaff, Kavakos, Bour/Zehetmair (my favourite), Brüggen/Zehetmair and Mackerras/Huggett.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Montarsolo said:


> The recording you grow up with is often your reference point indeed. But in this case it's about Krebbers. His Beethoven and Brahms are a point of reference.
> 
> Fun fact: on the back of the Decca CD with Chung they let Beethoven die 10 years too late.
> 
> View attachment 176796


You can’t go wrong with Krebbers for either concerto


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Another big outlay mistake Decca made, For last song by Jessye Norman they sold thousands with the orcestra name spelled wrong. Leizpig in stead of Leipzig.


At least they got orcestra right.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> At least they got orcestra right.





jegreenwood said:


> At least they got orcestra right.


That one is yours


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

I have a budget edition somewhere of Beethoven's violin concerto with Szeryn/Haitink. I remember listening breathlessly to it. Bought the original edition of this recording in a thrift shop last week for 95 euro cents. Listened breathlessly again. A beautiful warm recording and very captivatingly played. If I had to choose from my collection, I would choose this recording + Chung/Kondrashin.


----------

